# Red meat raises heart attack risk



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Red meat raises heart attack risk BOSTON, Aug. 19 (UPI) — Eating red meat and processed meats like bacon sharply increased heart disease risk in women, U.S. researchers say. Researchers at Harvard School of Public Health in Boston suggest eating healthier protein-rich foods — such as fish, poultry, low-fat dairy and nuts — instead of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

